# KIRBY



## Birky (Nov 22, 2010)

This is the thread where you can discuss things about our cute pink puffball, Kirby (if you don't know who he is, look here)! Discuss about the games, anime or charaters, pretty much anything related to the Kirby series!

Discussion starting...NOW!


----------



## Eloi (Nov 22, 2010)

<( '.')> Hiiiiii~ I love Kirby. He's so lovable, its hard not to.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 22, 2010)

Kirby games are cool.

Sucks that Europe doesn't get Kirby's Epic Yarn before 2011 though -_-


----------



## Superbird (Nov 22, 2010)

^true shame...You could always import it, though.

Yes, Kirby is adorable. Except has some really dark implications. For instance, cannibalism. And 02.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 23, 2010)

I want Epic Yarn. Too bad I can't afford it.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 25, 2010)

Kirby games are some of the best games ever invented. I also think that whoever composed the music for them should be given an award.


----------



## Missile (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm [hopefully] getting _Kirby's Epic Yarn_ for Christmas. :D I mean, who doesn't love the super-tough pink puff?


----------



## Silver (Nov 25, 2010)

KIRBY= :33
KIRBY IS AWESOME!! Too bad I only have one Kirby game though ;-;


----------



## spaekle (Nov 25, 2010)

KDL3 was _my childhood_.


----------



## hyphen (Nov 25, 2010)

Kirby~

For a little while I thought he was a girl. Xp


----------



## Mustardear (Nov 28, 2010)

I gotta be honest, I don't own many Kirby games. But Kirby Super Star Ultra really is brilliant. I've spent so long on Helper to Hero and I've still only managed to complete it a few times. Really, anyone who dislikes Kirby is missing out.


----------



## Glaciachan (Nov 30, 2010)

Hell, yes, Kirby. Huge fan of that game series. In fact, I own most of the older games, and quite a few of the new games.


----------



## Pwnemon (Nov 30, 2010)

Mustardear said:


> I gotta be honest, I don't own many Kirby games. But Kirby Super Star Ultra really is brilliant. I've spent so long on Helper to Hero and I've still only managed to complete it a few times. Really, anyone who dislikes Kirby is missing out.


OH NO THAT GAME. True arena. HAETHAETHAETHAETHAETHAETHAETHAETHAETHAETHAETHAET. I've gotten to Dark Marx twice, but never beaten him :(.

Also, I'm hoping for the Epic Yarn for christmas.


----------



## Green (Nov 30, 2010)

pssssh Dark Marx. He was child's play. Plus it's fun to make him scream with terror.


----------



## Glaciachan (Nov 30, 2010)

Pwnemon said:


> OH NO THAT GAME. True arena. HAETHAETHAETHAETHAETHAETHAETHAETHAETHAETHAETHAET. I've gotten to Dark Marx twice, but never beaten him :(.
> 
> Also, I'm hoping for the Epic Yarn for christmas.


Don't remind me of True Arena. DX I've beaten both Arena and Helper to Hero, but True Arena is just sadistic.


----------



## Adriane (Nov 30, 2010)

My sister and I played through Epic Yarn on co-op :D It was great


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Nov 30, 2010)

Epic Yarn was epic <3

I still consider ability fusion from 64 to be one of the best things ever.


----------



## Mustardear (Nov 30, 2010)

Pwnemon said:


> OH NO THAT GAME. True arena. HAETHAETHAETHAETHAETHAETHAETHAETHAETHAETHAETHAET. I've gotten to Dark Marx twice, but never beaten him :(.
> 
> Also, I'm hoping for the Epic Yarn for christmas.


Hehe, 7:35:64. I thought the arena things were a great addition to the game, I love challenging myself. True Arena was...acceptably difficult for the final event. Gotta love MetaKnightmare Ultra, though.


----------



## Pwnemon (Nov 30, 2010)

^metaknightmare was some easy junk. I mean, you have some super tornado and can heal yourself at will.


----------



## MentheLapin (Nov 30, 2010)

Epic Yarn needs to hurry up and come out in the UK. >:|


----------



## Mustardear (Nov 30, 2010)

Pwnemon said:


> ^metaknightmare was some easy junk. I mean, you have some super tornado and can heal yourself at will.


Easy, but I thought it was a lot of fun. There's just something fundamentally cool about a masked character destroying cute animals with a sword. Actually maybe that's just me.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 1, 2010)

Well, I just 100%ed Nightmare in DreamLand. I got it yesterday (ROM). 

Except Boss Run.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Dec 1, 2010)

Mini Moonwalker said:


> I'm [hopefully] getting _Kirby's Epic Yarn_ for Christmas. :D I mean, who doesn't love the super-tough pink puff?


Same with me!

In terms of Kirby games I have, I have every handheld Kirby game from GBA or later. So all handhelds between and including Nightmare in Dreamland and Super Star Ultra.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 1, 2010)

Hahaha I laugh in your face—I get it mid-december! 

...Speaking of which, I hope Epic Yarn actually poses a challenge to 100% complete.


----------



## Pwnemon (Dec 25, 2010)

I am very disappoint with Epic Yarn. It isn't even like Kirby, more like Mario's epic yarn or Sonic's Epic Yarn.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 25, 2010)

namechange said:


> I am very disappoint with Epic Yarn. It isn't even like Kirby, more like Mario's epic yarn or Sonic's Epic Yarn.


Uh...what? Comparison to Mario _maybe_, since it does involve more platforming than your standard Kirby game, but Sonic? ....nah.

Anyways, I think it's very much like Kirby. Sure he can't inhale his enemies, but the basics of the gameplay are still there: grab your enemies and throw them back at other enemies. That's been the core of the Kirby series since day one, not the inhaling or the copy abilities, but the grab and throw gameplay. And to be honest, the lack of copy abilities doesn't really bother me. He still has various transformations in game, many classic enemies and songs appear, and it is the cutest thing ever. Just oozing with Kirby goodness if you ask me. (and I could bring up that one Japanese Kirby's Adventure commercial but eh...)

I love it so far. But I have ONE complaint: the dash controls are stiff. I mean stiff. It's rather jarring, because I have Kirby's Adventure on the VC, and its control scheme is IDENTICAL to KEY's. Yet in KA, the controls are rather fluid. I want to know why an NES game works better with the Wii remote than a Wii game does. :/


----------



## Superbird (Dec 25, 2010)

I think it works perfectly fine. Right now I'm breezing through the game, and I'm at the last world. Honestly, I think the controls are perfectly fluid, and there is a lot of difficulty in store for us completionists. Also, Kirby's Dreamland did have Inhale, yes, but it was exactly the same; Suck up, spit out. This is essentially the same thing. Oh, and the only problem I've had with the controls in Epic Yarn is that I sometimes turn into the weight thing when I didn't press down. That's all, though.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 26, 2010)

After playing it some today, the controls felt better. Maybe it's just that it felt different since it was my first time playing. After a bit of bad taste with the controls and apparent slowness of the game(although it should be slow, so that you take in the atmosphere more), the game has shown through and delivered exactly what I wanted. It's a wonderful game, with lot's of neat platforming involving the yarn mechanics. You never see a game that has the art and game mechanics weaved together(har har har) like this. 

It also has this magic power of brightening my day whenever I play. Must be the overload of adorableness.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 26, 2010)

I HAVE COMPLETION.

No, seriously. I just 100%'ed the game. I only had to use internet guides for about three levels, and even those were just for stuff I had stupidly missed (treasures). That's a good complaint—The game is too easy to 100%. But. I still am able to customize my apartment.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 2, 2011)

AAAAA

I got _five Kirby games for Christmas_

Dreamland, Dreamland 2, Super Star, Super Star Ultra and Epic Yarn. I only need three more games (Dreamland 3, Adventure and Squeak Squad) to complete my collection :3


----------



## Professor Wesker (Jan 11, 2011)

I've only played three Kirby games: Kirby's Dreamland (Short as hell but GOD I love replaying it, to this day I still haven't beaten the insanely difficult Extra mode, I can't beat Whispy Woods), Kirby: Nightmare in Dreamland (got it a month ago, just beat MetaKnightmare mode, now it's time for the boss rush), and Kirby 64 (Simply a classic, I can't describe it in any other way), but I love the series! But as much as I love the cute lil' puffball, I eagerly await the day I get to play a game starring King Triple D himself. King Dedede is my favorite fighter on Brawl, and I just like him a lot as a character. Most of it is based on his anime personality. Call me crazy, make fun of me, etc etc, but I actually enjoyed the 4Kids dub. C'mon they made King Dedede sound like Foghorn Leghorn AND gave Meta Knight a badass spanish accent! That and Pokémon were the only animes I didn't mind 4Kids dubbing. However, I'll never forgive those bastards for what they did to One Piece. Then again, I haven't watched the Kirby anime for quite some time though, so meh. The theme song is catchy as hell though, seriously.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 20, 2011)

have to bump for this:

you're welcome


----------



## Lili (Mar 20, 2011)

I never have played a Kirby game, but I do think he's cute and I want SuperStar Ultra.  I also like him in SSB.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 20, 2011)

I played kirby's adventure about last weekend and beat it in about a day. Major nostalgia trip. Such a great game.


----------

